# 3rd neg since Jan



## Fifers (Jan 12, 2004)

Hello everyone. Nice to have you there to offload. Just got our third negative result. Had two ICSI's and the last one was FET. I am 40 and we need to decide now whether to keep trying. I cannot find much infor about the implantation failure - does anyone have any source? Unfortunately I am in work today and just want to sit and cry but I can't.


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

fifers 

hun im so sorry to hear about your negative  it is so hard just wanted you to know we are here for you 

love lilly xxx


----------



## Fifers (Jan 12, 2004)

Hi Lilly

Thanks for your message and words of comfort. When I phoned my doctor with the result he thought perhaps I had tested too soon (day 13 after transfer) so advised I tested again which I did yesterday and even though no AF, still a negative. Double heartbreak really. Even though I tried to prepare myself for the fact it was most unlikely, it still hits hard. Doc is sweet though so we are going to chat tomorrow and see what options we have from here.

Thanks for your support.


----------



## Fiffi (Aug 15, 2003)

I am so sorry to hear your news. This is such a lottery isnt it..

sending you a million hugs

Fiffi


----------



## Chimp (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi Fifers

Just wanted to say so sorry to hear about the bfn. I really do understand how it feels having been there myself. Like you I queried the cause of implantation failure but was given the impression that it was purely down to luck. 

Good luck in whatever you decide to do

Bumbles xx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Hi Fifers

Sorry to hear about your bfn. I'm sorry but you won't really get any idea on implantation failure, it really is a lottery. Even the best clinics only have a 1 in 4 success rate. If you haven't already seen it the HFEA website, it shows a results table for different clinics that gives you some idea of the odds of "winning" this lottery. Although age can play a factor it does not stop your chances of success. If you look at the Goldies thread there are some stories on their of ladies in their 40's having babies.

I'm 41 and I've stopped purely because I've been on this rollercoaster for 8 years and was tired of the emotional stress of one bfn after the other. Please take as much time out as you can, I know it is difficult when you are working, to come to terms with the pain of another bfn and working out what you want to do next.

Whatever you do, I wish you joy.

Cindy


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Dear Fifers

So sorry to hear about your negative result. A lot of us have been there, done that and got the t-shirt and so we really do know how you feel. I can only echo what Bumbles said. It does seem to be down to luck and the quality of your eggs/embies each cycle. My clinic was trying to get me to go for donor eggs but I was just lucky on my 5th and final cycle with my own. I did try Chinese herbs and tablets just for a month before cycling, but I really don't know if they had any effect or if it was just down to luck and the fact that I had written off my chances and was just going through the motions. Only you can make the decision as to whether you are going to cycle again, and if so how many more times. Whatever you decide, we will all be right behind you.

Lots of love from Carole

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

